# Cat humping, kneading and purring



## LeoTheOne (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello,

My tabby is about 1 year old and he has taken a "liking" for our nice blanket since the last 2 weeks.
He does this humping motion, looks more like vibration. The surprising thing is that he does this along with purring and kneading with all four legs. Sometimes when I touch the blanket where he has "been", I can feel something wet, but it can't be seen.
He claws at the blanket and is slowly destroying the nice furry blanket. Sometimes he bites if he sees my open leg or a hand, once he even bit my neck. He meows and sometimes bites if pushed away. 
He also marches up and down my body and also humps on my chest, hand or leg if there is the blanket over it.

I've tried reading about this behavior and am not sure if it's sexual or just wanting attention. He is not neutered, but I've read that even neutered cats do this. 

He is very polite and loving. He has never hissed, spat, or marked his territory (yet), but sometimes shows aggressive behavior while playfully biting (which is really our fault. We allowed him to bite us softly earlier, and now are trying to get rid of this problem). This is not directly related to the problem, just thought you should know. 

Help.
Thanks.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

His behaviour is indeed sexual and I'm afraid will only intensify as he gets older. The only time neutered animals display the same behaviour is because they were not neutered soon enough and the behaviour has become ingrained.

There is also a good chance he will become more aggressive as he starts getting older. His biting during play might not be directly related to him not being neutered, but the intensity and frequency with which he bites most definitely is.

He may not be spraying now, and if he's an indoor cat only - might never come across a situation that will require him to do so. But that might change very quickly if he ever has an encounter with a strange cat even through a closed window.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, it's sexual....his hormones are raging....get him neutered ASAP. It may take a few months though for the hormone to work out of his system and he may continue humping for a while. Distract him with a toy when he starts this behaviour to get his mind on something else.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

Our cat is neutered - he has been since he was about 1.5 years old. He's 9 now and still does this quite frequently.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Seems kind of cruel to keep him in tact with all those hormones running through him..... it has to be unbearably frustrating for him (which might explain some of the biting behavior).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The OP was advised to get his cat neutered in *January*, when they posted about the biting and scratching.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

In which case we'll prepare for the inevitable NEXT thread of "My cat is spraying all over my clothes/house. HELP!"


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

LeoTheOne said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've tried reading about this behavior and am not sure if it's sexual or just wanting attention. *He is not neutered*, but I've read that even neutered cats do this.


Here lies the issue.


----------



## LeoTheOne (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree I posted earlier regarding aggressive behavior, but I was too deep in my studies and my job and couldn't focus on this...But I'll definitely do it asap...

Thanks a lot everyone ...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay! He'll be so much happier, and so will you. :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Good deal. The 5 minutes it will take you to call for the appointment and the single round trip to drop him off/pick him up will make both of your lives better.


----------

